# Box of Old German Music Books Worth Anything?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

There was a box of old German piano score books. Some were Schumann and there were other composers. They were printed in Germany. Someone must have brought them over. They looked late 19th Century, perhaps some very early 20th. Do people search out early scores? I do buy and sell so my house is already full of things so I didn't pick them up.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Usually not among bibliophiles, unless there's something rare to them. They tend to be very cheap in Denmark/Europe at least. Check out the exact titles on the web, say eBay or AbeBooks.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> Usually not among bibliophiles, unless there's something rare to them. They tend to be very cheap in Denmark/Europe at least. Check out the exact titles on the web, say eBay or AbeBooks.


Thanks.

Used.addall.com or bookfinder.com is usually the best, as they include many, while AbeBooks is a subscription service for the dealers who want to pay to belong.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I've used Abebooks for random searches, maybe the situation is different from country to country ...


----------

